# Looking For A Bit Of Help With A Hamilton



## raventide (Jul 12, 2010)

Let me begin by admitting I am not learned in the area of pocket watches - I am simply a person who has admired them for there function and beauty since my grandfather left me his many years ago - I am a particular fan of the 24 hr format and white dials - which means that recently I took the plunge and bought a Hamilton 4992B which looks identical to the black face Navigator's watches I have admired over the years except it has a white face - I think I have been thoroughly through the site and can't seem to find any info - was wondering if someone could help with ID - or perhaps I was taken (still a beautiful watch that runs perfect)- markings on the back are as follows from top down: AN-5740-1, Stock NO. 6645-557-0321, MFR'S Part NO.33106, Contract Nunber DA-36-038-ORD-20573,

Serial NO.AF-58-8708, Hamilton Watch Company The inside serial number is 4C96979. The script on dial is the small G C T that appears under the 24hr marking - thanks in advance for patients withe the new guy - you have a great site and it's a pleasure to just roam around and see some of the workmanship represented here - thanks again.


----------



## watchnutz (Jan 18, 2008)

I don't have any first hand knowledge about your watch but can tell you what I found looking in Cooksey. The watch was a 1944 military contract from what is on the case back and the serial number. Cooksey shows 2 4992B listings. Both seem to be the same except one is shown as military and the other as Greenwich Civil Time (GCT). Both would be a 16 size, 22 jewel, 3/4 plate movement and a 24 hour dial. The GCT is shown as silveroid case and the military as silver.


----------



## raventide (Jul 12, 2010)

Bill - thank you for taking the time to get back and for the info provided - mine has G C T on it but it appears to be in a bit smaller script then the G C T that appears on the black dials - also wondering, is silveroid the same as base metal? as the case mine is in indicates it is a Star Watch Case and is marked base metal - thanks again - Larry


----------

